# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Prostaat - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Wat u moet weten over de prostaat
*
Prostaatadenoom, prostatitis of prostaatkanker, hoe zit het met al die prostaataandoeningen, hun ernst, symptomen, behandelingen en de risico's op complicaties? Wij geven u een overzicht van al die aandoeningen die eventueel uw prostaat kunnen bedreigen. 

Opgelet, de prostaat is een geslachtsklier. Dat betekent dus dat elke aandoening van de prostaat gevolgen kan hebben voor het geslachtsleven. Een goede reden dus om er bij de mannen op aan te dringen dat ze hun arts zouden aanspreken over hun prostaatproblemen. Laten we niet vergeten dat 80% van de mannen ouder dan 50 jaar geconfronteerd wordt met prostaatproblemen…


**Prostaatadenoom of -hypertrofie* 
Wanneer mannen ouder worden, kan hun prostaat vergroten. Dit is een natuurlijk fenomeen, goedaardig en zonder gevaar, behalve het feit dan dat een vergrote prostaat de urineafvoer kan belemmeren: hierdoor moet een man vaker plassen, hij heeft moeite om te beginnen met plassen, de plasbeurten zijn dringend, kort en onderbroken, de urinestraal is minder krachtig, enz. Een ander probleem is dat wanneer de blaas er niet meer in slaagt zich helemaal te legen, een risico op complicaties ontstaat: urineweginfecties, blaassteenvorming, en soms erger nog, renale aandoeningen.
Rectaal onderzoek, urineonderzoek, bloedanalyse, echografie en PSA-bepaling (prostaatspecifieke antigenen) zijn de klassieke onderzoeksmethoden waarmee men de grootte van de prostaat kan vaststellen, de nierfunctie kan controleren, een eventuele urineweginfectie kan ontdekken of ook uitsluiten dat het om prostaatkanker gaat.
Bij de behandeling van prostaatadenoom worden vervolgens de hinderende symptomen aangepakt: geneesmiddelen met een effect op sommige spieren om de urineafvoer te vergemakkelijken, hormonale behandelingen om de grootte van de prostaat te verminderen, antibiotica, enz. In laatste instantie kan ook een chirurgische ingreep voorgesteld worden, met de bedoeling de omvang van de prostaat te verminderen. De gebruikte technieken zijn weinig invasief: men opereert tegenwoordig op een zo natuurlijk mogelijke manier, onder andere via de urinebuis. Het scalpel is tegenwoordig elektrisch en anders, doet men meer en meer beroep op de laser en de ultrasone trillingen.
Het grootste probleem bij een operatie bestaat erin een groot deel van de prostaat weg te nemen zonder aan het andere weefsel te raken. De omliggende weefsels liggen vlakbij en zijn uiterst kwetsbaar, vandaar de risico's op complicaties: infecties, bloedingen, tijdelijke urine-incontinentie, erectiestoornissen, enz.


**Prostatitis of prostaatontsteking* 
Prostatitis is een ontsteking van de prostaat, meestal te wijten aan een bacteriële infectie. De aandoening heeft een zwelling van de prostaatklier tot gevolg, alsook pijn in de onderbuik, vaak moeten plassen en een branderig gevoel bij het plassen. De diagnose wordt gesteld na een cytobacteriologisch urineonderzoek. Zodra de bacterie geïdentificeerd is, bestaat de behandeling van de prostatitis uit het voorschrijven van antibiotica. Daarnaast kunnen antalgica en anti-inflammatoire geneesmiddelen de pijn en de zwelling van de prostaat verzachten. In geval van chronische (recidiverende) prostatitis, kunnen andere technieken zoals prostaatmassages en warme baden nuttig zijn. In laatste instantie kan het wegnemen van een deel van de prostaat overwogen worden.

*
*Prostaatkanker* 
Dit is de meest voorkomende kanker bij mannen ouder dan 50 jaar. Zoals bij alle kankers, moet ernaar gestreefd worden prostaatkanker zo vroeg mogelijk op te sporen. Volg de raadgevingen van uw arts voor een screening via PSA-bepaling en rectaal toucher. In geval van risicofactoren (familiale antecedenten, Afrikaanse of Antilliaanse afkomst), gebeurt de screening best vanaf 45 jaar. Indien het PSA-gehalte abnormaal hoog is, is een afspraak met een uroloog aan te bevelen. Indien het rectaal onderzoek iets abnormaals aan het licht brengt, moet een biopsie van de prostaat uitgevoerd worden.
De keuze van de behandeling wordt bepaald door het stadium van de tumor, de lokalisatie ervan, prognostische criteria, de leeftijd van de patiënt en dus ook zijn levensverwachting en zijn eigen voorkeur. Soms wordt gewoon voorgesteld om het probleem goed in het oog te houden.

----------


## Luuss0404

*Prostaatkanker*
Bij kanker van de prostaat is er sprake van een ongeremde groei van de cellen van de klierbuisjes in de prostaat (adenocarcinoom).
In Nederland wordt prostaatkanker jaarlijks bij 90 op de 100.000 mannen vastgesteld. In de Verenigde Staten zijn deze aantallen al tot boven de 120 per 100.000 mannen gestegen.
Prostaatkanker is na longkanker de meest voorkomende kankersoort bij Nederlandse mannen. In Nederland worden jaarlijks 9.000 mannen met de diagnose 'prostaatkanker' geconfronteerd. Ruim een derde daarvan heeft bij de vaststelling van prostaatkanker uitzaaiingen (metastasen).
Deze kwaadaardige tumor kan al voorkomen vanaf de leeftijd van 40 jaar, maar wordt meestal vastgesteld op latere leeftijd (veelal boven de 60 jaar). De kans op prostaatkanker is aan leeftijd gebonden; naar schatting heeft ongeveer 50 procent van de tachtigjarigen prostaatkanker. Op oudere leeftijd is prostaatkanker meestal niet erg agressief of direct levensbedreigend. Helaas komen jook agressievere, snelgroeiende prostaattumoren voor. In het algemeen kunnen ook deze prostaatkankervormen goed worden behandeld.

*Prostaat kanker Centrum Nijmegen (PKCN)*
De urologen van het CWZ vormen het Prostaat Kanker Centrum Nijmegen (PKCN). Ze bieden binnen dit nieuwe centrum 'het beste van het beste' qua diagnostiek, behandeling, nazorg en wetenschappelijk onderzoek. De patiënt krijgt steevast een multidisciplinaire behandeling, waarbij specialisten van beide ziekenhuizen gezamenlijk de meest optimale route uitstippelen.
Volgens de urologen heeft het Prostaat Kanker Centrum Nijmegen goede kansen om uit te groeien tot een toonaangevend landelijk centrum. Nu al laten tientallen patiënten uit andere regio's zich naar Nijmegen verwijzen. Het CWZ bijvoorbeeld bouwde de afgelopen jaren op het gebied van prostaatkanker een naam op met cryochirurgie (het bevriezen van tumoren) en met kijkbuischirurgie. Met dat laatste hoort het ziekenhuis bij de koplopers binnen de urologie in Nederland. De techniek is heel recent nog beter en daarmee veiliger geworden door de aanschaf van een Da Vinci-operatierobot (zie foto rechtsboven in de hoek). Deze robot wordt bediend door een gecertificeerd uroloog.
De urologen van het CWZ werken al jaren samen met het UMC St. Radboud op het gebied van diagnostiek, beeldvorming, radiotherapie en wetenschappelijk onderzoek. Het Radboudziekenhuis schafte onlangs ook een robot aan. Daarmee beschikt het PKCN als enige in Nederland over 2 van deze geavanceerde apparaten.
Informatie over het PKCN is te vinden op de website van het PKCN. Het centrum is bereikbaar via e-mailadres [email protected].

*Onderzoek*
De uroloog kan bij het inwendig onderzoek (rectaal toucher) de prostaattumor soms voelen. Ook veranderingen in het bloed kunnen wijzen op de aanwezigheid van prostaatkanker. Verhoogde waarden van het prostaat specifiek antigen (PSA) in het bloed kunnen wijzen op de aanwezigheid van prostaatkanker.
Zekerheid over de diagnose 'prostaatkanker' kan echter alleen worden gegeven na het nemen van stukjes weefsel (biopten) uit de prostaat. Biopten of puncties van de prostaat worden door echografisch onderzoek via de endeldarm genomen.
Het zo verkregen prostaatweefsel wordt door de patholoog onderzocht. De patholoog beoordeelt niet alleen de aan- of afwezigheid van prostaatkanker, maar kijkt ook naar de agressiviteit van de eventueel aanwezige tumor. De patholoog beoordeelt deze agressiviteit door te kijken naar de 2 meest voorkomende tumorveldjes in de genomen biopten. De 'grilligheid' (ofwel agressiviteit) van het weefselpatroon van de tumor wordt uitgedrukt in een getal van 1 t/m 5. 1 en 2 zijn nauwelijks kwaadaardig te noemen. 3 is een weinig agressieve tumor. En 4 en 5 zijn agressief en snelgroeiend. Deze indeling wordt ook wel de Gleason-score genoemd. Vaak wordt de som van de twee onderzochte tumorveldjes aangegeven (bijvoorbeeld Gleasonscore 3+3 = 6).
Bij het onderzoek wordt de MRI ingezet ter voorbereiding van operaties bij prostaatkanker. De uroloog weet dan beter hoe hij moet gaan opereren. MRI-onderzoek is ook nuttig wanneer er een verdenking is van kanker en andere onderzoeken dit niet uitwijzen. In dat geval kan de radioloog een MRI-geleide punctie doen.
Het onderzoek wordt uitgevoerd in samenwerking met de afdeling radiologie van het UMC Radboud. De Nederlandse Kankerbestrijding financiert het project voor de komende 2 jaar. Gehoopt wordt eind 2008 de pilot-studie af te ronden.

*Behandeling*
*Prostaattumor niet uitgezaaid en niet doorgebroken*
Op dit moment zijn er vele behandelmogelijkheden voor een prostaattumor die niet uitgezaaid is en niet door het kapsel van de prostaat is gebroken.
* De prostaat kan in zijn geheel worden verwijderd (radicale prostatectomie). Deze ingreep kan worden verricht door een kijkbuisoperatie of robotoperatie .
* Bestraling, uitwendig of inwendig (brachytherapie) bij patiënten met een beperkte prostaattumor.
* Ook kan de prostaat(kanker) worden bevroren. Deze behandeling heet cryochirurgie.
*Prostaattumor wel uitgezaaid of doorgebroken*
Wanneer de prostaattumor buiten het prostaatkapsel is gegroeid of is uitgezaaid, is de behandeling gericht op stopzetten of vertragen van de ziekte. En op het verlichten van de klachten (palliatieve behandeling). De meest succesvolle behandeling voor prostaatkanker is hormoontherapie. Het belangrijkste onderdeel van een hormonale behandeling is de chirurgische castratie (wegnemen van het testosteron producerende weefsel uit de testikels) of chemische castratie (behandeling met LH-RH agonisten). Een hormonale behandeling bij uitgezaaide prostaatkanker slaat bij meer dan 80% van de mannen aan.

----------


## Luuss0404

*Echografie en/of biopsie van de prostaat*

*Waarom deze folder?*
U heeft zojuist een afspraak gemaakt om een echografie met eventueel biopten van de prostaat te laten verrichten door de uroloog. In deze folder leggen wij u uit wat dit onderzoek inhoudt, hoe u zich op het onderzoek kunt voorbereiden en wat u kunt verwachten na het onderzoek. U kunt dan alles thuis nog eens rustig doorlezen.

*Waarom krijgt u dit onderzoek?*
De uroloog of uw huisarts heeft een gesprek met u gehad en u lichamelijk onderzocht. Hij heeft u geadviseerd om een echografie te laten doen en/of biopten van de prostaat te nemen. De prostaat is een kleine klier bij de man die normaal ongeveer de grootte heeft van een kastanje. Deze klier maakt zaadvloeistof aan en bevindt zich aan de onderzijde van de blaas, daar waar de blaas overgaat in de plasbuis. 
Vanaf een leeftijd van ongeveer 30 jaar neemt de prostaat langzaam in grootte toe. Dit kan plasklachten veroorzaken, doordat de prostaat de plasbuis dichtdrukt. Meestal gaat het om een goedaardige vergroting of ontsteking, maar het komt ook regelmatig voor dat binnen de prostaat kwaadaardig weefsel ontstaat. 
Door echografie van de prostaat kan de uroloog tot de juiste diagnose komen. Echografie is volkomen veilig en niet pijnlijk.
Soms is het beeld van de inwendige echografie echter niet duidelijk genoeg om te zien wat er precies aan de hand is of er bestaat verdenking op een kwaadaardig gezwel. Dan kan de uroloog tijdens de echografie prostaatbiopten nemen. Dit is een prik met een naald in de prostaatklier via de endeldarm. Met de naald haalt men prostaatweefsel uit de prostaat dat voor microscopisch onderzoek naar het pathologisch laboratorium van het MCA gaat. De biopsie is weinig pijnlijk, omdat de binnenkant van uw endeldarm vrijwel gevoelloos is. In de regel worden er zes tot tien biopten genomen, afhankelijk van de grootte van de prostaat. 

*Voorbereiding op de ingreep*
Voor een prostaatechografie en/of prostaatbiopsie hoeft u slechts enkele kleine voorbereidingen te treffen. Bij het maken van een afspraak voor dit onderzoek, krijgt u van de assistente een tube Microlax mee. Dit is een klysma, waarmee u de endeldarm leeg maakt voor het onderzoek. Het is de bedoeling dat u de Microlax twee uur voor het onderzoek thuis inbrengt en wel als volgt: eerst verwijdert u de sluiting van de canule aan de bovenkant. U brengt dan de gehele lengte van de canule in de anus en knijpt in de tube, waardoor de inhoud van de Microlax in de endeldarm terecht komt. U trekt hierna de tube ingeknepen weer terug. U hoeft geen glijmiddel te gebruiken.
De Microlax is niet om in te nemen. Als regel moet u vijf tot twintig minuten na het inbrengen van het klysma naar het toilet voor ontlasting. Voor alle duidelijkheid: u hoeft niet nuchter te zijn voor deze ingreep. U mag dus gewoon eten en drinken.
Soms moet u stoppen met bloedverdunnende middelen, met name als de uroloog biopten wil nemen. Dit is om de kans op een nabloeding te verkleinen. Gebruikt u bloedverdunnende medicijnen, zoals Sintrommitis (acenocoumarol), Marcoumar (fenprocoumon), Acetosal, Persantin, Plavix, Ascal (carbasalaat-calcium) of Aspirine? Dan moet u direct dit aan uw uroloog melden.
Ter voorkoming van infectie als gevolg van het onderzoek krijgt u één tablet van het antibioticum Ciproxin (ciprofloxacine) mee. U moet dit tablet twee uur voor het onderzoek innemen.

*Tijdens de ingreep*
Het is de bedoeling dat u zich voor het onderzoek aanmeldt bij de receptie van de polikliniek urologie, huisnummer 031. Het onderzoek vindt poliklinisch plaats en duurt ongeveer 15 minuten. De verpleegkundige brengt u eerst naar een kleedkamer, waar u uw onderkleding kunt uittrekken. De bovenkleding houdt u aan. Hierna neemt u plaats op de onderzoekstafel. De uroloog voelt eerst naar de prostaat met een vinger via de anus.
Hierna brengt hij de echosonde (kunststof buisje), voorzien van een glijmiddel, enkele centimeters in de anus. Met deze sonde onderzoekt hij de prostaat. Het is belangrijk de sluitspier goed te ontspannen. Dan kan het onderzoek zelfs bij kloofjes of aambeien pijnloos verlopen. Via de sonde worden de prostaat en de zaadblaasjes in beeld gebracht op een televisiescherm. Op deze manier is het mogelijk de prostaat nauwkeurig te meten en de inwendige vorm te bekijken.
Bovendien zijn zo eventuele afwijkingen binnen de prostaat zichtbaar.
Als de uroloog dit nodig vindt, kan hij via deze sonde met een naald prostaatbiopten nemen. Het prikken van de naald waarmee de biopsie wordt gedaan, voelt u als enkele prikken of klapjes.
Hoe meer u zich ontspant, hoe minder u voelt.

*Na de ingreep*
De uitslag van de echografie krijgt u meteen te horen. Als biopten zijn genomen, krijgt u een
nieuwe afspraak op de polikliniek urologie. Het duurt namelijk ruim een week voor de uitslag bekend is.
Het kan zijn dat u na het onderzoek wat bloed bij de urine, de ontlasting of bij het zaadvocht heeft. De urine, ontlasting en/of zaadvocht ziet er dan rood of donkerbruin gekleurd uit. Het advies is om dan extra te drinken.
Neemt u contact op met uw behandelend arts als:
• u koorts krijgt boven de 38,5 graden Celsius.
• alleen het bloedverlies in de urine en ontlasting langer dan zeven dagen duurt. Bij het
zaadvocht kan het bloedverlies wekenlang duren.

----------

